
How to get a data science job: A ridiculously specific guide - brandonrohrer
http://brohrer.github.io/get_data_science_job.html
======
jonnys1
I don't understand why decline the offer if you get it?

~~~
alpeb
"Eventually you’ll reach a point, where you can’t quite bring yourself to
follow through on step five [Decline the offer]. The position isn’t exactly
what you were looking for but it feels so right, you can’t let it go. Then
you’re done."

